# *Owner thinks she might actually be a Ti-dom*



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Halcyon said:


> I feel so left out....


*invites Hally only if he'll let me stroke his beard*


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> *invites Hally only if he'll let me stroke his beard*


Nah, but I will give you a taco!


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Lunagattina said:


> I don't have a precise idea... Actually I don't know so well MBTI to be able to guess your type.
> What I read in your answers, though, doesn't sound exactly like something I would answer. Or, at least not in that way.
> For what I know about you I have always had a Fi vibe too, and I would have bet extrovert more than introverse, but my vibes and gut feelings suck, so...
> Have you ever taken some MBTI test? Recently?
> ...


I got 65% INTP and 35% ISTP, but there were like 3 or 4 questions where I was like I'm neither of these or I tend to do both these things that one thing this INTP dislikes and this other thing that this ISTP dislikes.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Halcyon said:


> Nah, but I will give you a taco!


*invites you for for reals with no bearded charge*


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Retsu said:


> Ne-doms are often called the introverted extroverts. Ne is happy to play with patterns for stimulation, which doesn't necessarily have to be outside themselves. Most other extroverts need to go outside themselves for stimulation and energy.
> 
> And anyway you can be a social introvert and a cognitive extrovert. It just depends on if you'd rather be focused on your inner self or things outside.


On weekends, I do generally like to be around people or out doing something. Watching a movie by myself on Friday night just doesn't feel right. Generally, I go to game night every Friday night. *is going to be graduating with Film based degree but is likely to pursue game design after graduation* I don't know if any of this helps, but maybe I'll look at some of the other questionnaires and answer them in contrast.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> *
> 6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*


*Love* (I'm always trying to love people as it is the greatest commandment from God),* Originality/Authenticity* (I don't want to be fake or superficial; I want to be me.), *Independence* (I don't want to be left behind. I want to be able to do things or always be self-reliant if I can be.)(I generally don't ask for help, but a lot times I really need it.), *Honesty* (But, I fail or become a hypocrite with this one as I lie quite frequently to my parents about my progress in school because I don't want them worry. And because I don't want to deal with them always being disappointed in me, but that then generally blows up in my face at the end of the year.) 

These values are not changing. Most of these, I feel like I grew up with them.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Hotaru said:


> I already have an idea but I want to focus on your questionnaire and all that I see in you and our past conversations, just so that I can give you a good answer. Or something that at least resembles one.
> 
> One thing I want to clarify is that cognitive extroversion doesn't necessarily translate into behavioral and social extroversion, it's mainly your primary instinct that guides your thinking patterns. A function like Ne won't be automatically translated into an extremely bubbly social attitude, not even in the most 7 of all 7s.
> 
> ...


Most times, I guess I feel like I'm straddling the stereotypical line that is that once you cross this line you are seen as introverted if you go that direction or extroverted if you go the other direction.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Fi user. I didn't see any Fe in there, some answers are in fact anti-Fe.


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> *Love* (I'm always trying to love people as it is the greatest commandment from God),* Originality/Authenticity* (I don't want to be fake or superficial; I want to be me.), *Independence* (I don't want to be left behind. I want to be able to do things or always be self-reliant if I can be.)(I generally don't ask for help, but a lot times I really need it.), *Honesty* (But, I fail or become a hypocrite with this one as I lie quite frequently to my parents about my progress in school because I don't want them worry. And because I don't want to deal with them always being disappointed in me, but that then generally blows up in my face at the end of the year.)
> 
> These values are not changing. Most of these, I feel like I grew up with them.


I can't help type you but I can do stuff for other people who know this stuff to compare your answers to XD tell me if I'm just spurting useless self-centric bullshit though :tongue:
So, love. Yeah, I try to get along with everyone and see their good sides, but that's probably enneagram, and it's definitely not based in religion for me at least. There's less of a compulsion to actually try to love people, it's just a case of not deliberately not-liking them. If that made any sense. Live and let live, etc.
I live a life of lies :ninja: but again, I think that's enneagram :/ however I generally just go with the atmosphere around me at the time, I'll conform if it makes my life easier. Yay, apathy.
Independence is definitely a big thing for me, although it's less a case of specifically wanting to be self-reliant and more a case of not wanting or needing other people's input so much.
Honesty, lol. I will often lie to people to save them from the truth, as it were, or just tell them half-truths. I would never lie specifically maliciously or for the sake of it. In terms of my parents, if they're trying to grill me about school and stuff I will make up a story to make it seem I'm doing fine and everything's under control. Not because I'm concerned they might worry, but because my life is easier that way and they'll try to interfere less. I don't need their help and they don't need to worry, so I may as well slip a couple white lies in and save everyone the effort :tongue:
Like I said, if this isn't helpful just tell me to shut up and I'll go do some actual work for once, lol  I won't mind ^^


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> I got 65% INTP and 35% ISTP, but there were like 3 or 4 questions where I was like I'm neither of these or I tend to do both these things that one thing this INTP dislikes and this other thing that this ISTP dislikes.


It's because you're neither of the two. \o/


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Halcyon said:


> It's because you're neither of the two. \o/


*waves to captain obvious it seems*


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> *waves to captain obvious it seems*


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Most times, I guess I feel like I'm straddling the stereotypical line that is that once you cross this line you are seen as introverted if you go that direction or extroverted if you go the other direction.


This seems more consistent with extroverted types as many introverts are really introverted.
Extroversion is more subjective and, excluding some cases, a lot less energetic and out there than it's described.

I'll read the questionnaire better later but for now I still think ExFP. You use Fi and you have good Te, I can see some Ne paired with clumsy Si but there's a lot of Se-ish answers too.

I'll return to this once I'm fully convinced of my answer.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Jinsei said:


> *
> SCENARIO 1​
> FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> ...


*
*
I don't feel like I can accurately assess this situation. I haven't really been in a relationship more than a month, but I guess I'll give it a try. I feel like he would definitely have to be sick in order to do such a thing to be in such a state where he would feel like I wouldn't want to be with him I knew. I would still probably want to be with him regardless of his illness especially if we had talked about marriage and viewed rings. I know he or feel that he wants me to be happy, but I have already invested so much time into him. It would be hard to start over again. It would be miserable without him if my love for him was hypothetically that deep in sense. I would maybe be traumatized and be overly worried when I can't get hold of him, which would also make me yearn for him more in caring sense. Or basically not knowing why's, and then that sense of abandonment would probably trigger me to want him more because of just how the situation was going prior to this occurrence. Also, since I feel like he should know me well enough at that point, I feel like he'd have to do something different in order to not make me love him so much or in order set me free in sense. Because all this accomplishes is draw me closer to him. Keith movie spoiler here: 
* *




The movie called Keith is basically the Walk To Remember movie in reverse or basically where girl falls for guy, but the guy is sick and is going to die. It is one of my all time favorite movies.




These feelings would probably be located at my gut or my heart. 


> *SCENARIO 2
> 
> FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> ...



I want to help to a certain extent, but I want it to be legal or not cheating. I have already taken the test so I know what is on it. I feel sorry for my roommate, but I specifically don't want to be the person to help her because I would feel guilty or feel like I'm helping her cheat so I'd ask someone else to help her out who had not taken the test yet. Or ask her to get another tutor or talk one on one with the teacher specifically. Plus, overall I feel like I'm not the best at teaching things so the results might be mute if I even tried. I mean yes it's a take home test, but I feel biased or exposed if I was offer help. Yes, she needs the grade, but I don't want to compromise myself in regards to helping her out. But then again since it is a take home test probably everyone has looked at the test so I'd tell her to get a tutor or talk to the teacher and ask for help. But then again she has gone out of her way to ask me for help, which is probably a humbling experience since we don't talk much. Maybe I would share with her what has led to my success in the class such as reading the textbook, or taking notes, or studying the material in a certain way, but overall I wouldn't want to help her out right as I have cheated on a quiz before in middle school, and felt horrible afterwards. Note: it would also depend on the roommates' persistence, persuasive skills, and if she was threatening in some other manner than what is listed. If there were more factors involved or if I was talking to the person face to face right now or if they were crying there might have been more a sense of urgency as in regardless of my decision I will feel bad one way or the other so then I would like go with the least bad feeling one. It would also depend on how much longer I'd be living with this roommate if it was to be a long while or not. 



> *SCENARIO 3​**
> FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.
> ...


Project 2 would be more of my speed. I work alone is my common setting. While yes, I do enjoy brainstorming or troubleshooting with groups of people and the premise of project 1 "2 or more heads are better than one is likely very true", I would rather delve deeply into one area by myself and analyze it to the extent that I wanted and then implement it or design and create ideas around it making it more so elegant and balanced than it previously was. Also, if human error comes into play, it looks like I wouldn't mess up the company so it would be job secure or likely not fall through if I can't fix or do what it all entails. Broad ideas can be fun, but they can also be very hard for me to start as I'll come up with idea after idea and never know which is the best one. So I would either try all my ideas or pick the one I thought about the most, but then again it still might not end up being the best idea. Plus, project 1 I immediately sense I would end up having to make a compromise about something when in project 2 I would be able to likely take my creative liberties, which I would enjoy to greater extent. So I feel like I would prefer the more narrow focus idea or job to do so that idea structure would be more compact and more manageable as the process would already be slightly narrowed down since I had been given a narrower focus point. As for it being streamlined and fundamentally understood, I relate this to designing the rules in any given game design; they need to be effective and easily understood so that there isn't too many questions and so that fun flows without having to stop and check the rules to see if they are playing it correctly. Being understood is the main goals I try to actively fulfill on a day to day basis so project 2 also matches or correlates if some of my daily objectives.



> *SCENARIO 4
> 
> FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW ENERGY FROM HERE
> 
> ...


I would likely be doing what I'm doing now. I would be on the internet either talking or playing with people from PerC, or I would be gaming/socializing with people on Cube 2 Sauerbraten justice edition. Or I would be on Netflix watching a tv show or movie. Or I'd be listen to music via youtube, iTunes or soundcloud in the background of playing games on Facebook or reading or skimming new information I've gathered on the web. Or I'd watching or listening to game design or game review video or podcast. Or I'd be catching up on one of the anime I am currently following. I'd probably be eating and drinking my comfort food and drinks, which are generally located within arms reach of the desk where my laptop sits. The why behind it is comfortable or relaxing or overall I feel like these activities get me into a state of flow that feels so relaxing. Other things that I might do are play board, card, or video games with my friends. Anywhere from being one on one with a person either talking/playing a video game to six of us playing a 5 to 8 hour board game is likely ideal. I want to be a game designer so I feel the need or drive to learn all I can about other games that are out there to expand my gaming knowledge and to know what is out there as well to grasp concepts and ideas that weren't previously thought of in combination with each. Also, I like to analyze games and see how well I can understand them. I'll give any game a shot or try. But overall my free time is spent in front of or on a computer. Or maybe I would play or steam or something as well. 

I'll respond with the rest when I get them done.


----------



## Dyslexicon (Mar 9, 2013)

@Owner Of A Lonely Heart, I do not tend to think you're Ti dom. Not based on the questionnaire, and not based on knowing you from the forum and outside either. There's several reasons for this, for example I do not see you as having inferior Fe. You seem personable and not at all hesitant to delve into the area of "feels". I also agree that it's likely that you're Pe dom and therefore technically an "extrovert" in the MBTI sense. I totally understand how you would see youself as an introvert still though. I do the same thing personally, and a lot of the people that knows me the best would probably describe me as pretty introverted. Being a 9 (which I think is probably a correct typing), it would make even more sense why you would be relatively introverted. Being Pe dom and a 9 definitely would not likely make you a social extrovert or have traits that are generally associated with what people typically refer to as "extroverted". I should know. :tongue:

I also feel as though your ideas and visualizations of things are particularly strong. Which seems to point to Pe-lead for me. I also see more evidence of Fi-Te use in how you present your views. 

I agree with @Hotaru that you seem to be EXFP, at least as far as I can tell. Being a 9 you may feel more introverted and detached than how these types are typically presented. Deciding between Ne vs Se I'm uncertain. You do seem to have a lot of intuition vibes to you, however a lot of how you present things, plus your interests may point towards Se. I'm also of the personal opinion that being a gut type, especially a 9, would make you more "fluid" and have intuition grounded in the body, so even if you were to fit better with ESFP typing it'd make sense for you to still be a very intuitive person. 

All in all I'd guess at ENFP and ESFP as the likeliest types. My 2 cents on the matter.^^


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Second questionnaire is not TP type either. FP is most likely.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Jinsei said:


> * SCENARIO 5
> 
> FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE
> 
> ...




At first glance with no thought put into it, I'd choose Category 1. After thinking about it Category 2 would be more ideal from the knowledge I have gathered through being in college and have certain experiences of my own. Being an Entrepreneur is the only job out of all those jobs I feel like I would enjoy. It was somewhat of a tough call, but analyzing each of the job possibilities is what I based my decision on.

*Category 1: *
Artist: If artist in a broad sense covers or counts for game design or being a game designer than hey I could do that but let me analyze this deeper. I would not want to necessarily be a graphic designer or any studio art or web designer because of the having to deal with clients demands and just having to be in this competitive market or being around so many competitive people all at once. 

Actor: (lol) Last weekend, I spent 13 hours film scene, and my teacher says that would be an easy film shoot day. A regular film shoot day would like 18 hours straight. I dislike redundancy and routines. I try vary my schedule when I can. Being an actor/actress, I would be forced to do or say the same eventually boring words over and over until we go the shot. Sure acting sounds fun, the process or repetitiveness to get there is so not my speed.

Musician: Growing up playing piano and taking piano lessons, I strongly disliked doing music theory. I would not be able to enjoy writing music theory for the pieces I created. I enjoy playing music from time to time, and I enjoy listening to the music, but I can't see myself conducting anything or creating pieces of music.

Counselor: I don't really like telling people what to do. Sure, I can handle sob stories and nod my head and listen, but I have enough problems of my own that I seriously don't need to hear or advice other people to do when quite frankly struggle to fix my own problems.

Teacher: Being a teacher is way too redundant and having to stick with that same structure of job over and over and over and over would probably drive me insane. I'd probably end up teaching different things at different times. Sure, I could probably learn the names of all my students, but I don't think there are too many areas I would be proficient enough to teach. I think game design would be the only category or tv show or music lyrics would be the only topics I could maybe masterfully do lessons in. But still getting people to understand what I am saying is still hard to do or I feel like sometimes I have to adjust what I am saying so that they get it.

Psychologist: Sure, I like talking with people about themselves, but same as counselor, I don't feel fit to tell people how to live their lives.

Clergy: Sure, I have experiences and religion and stuff to draw upon, but being like a pastor of sorts, I don't know. I struggled to even visit the Christian college that I ended up going to because I thought I wasn't a good enough Christian to go there. I guess this one might actually be doable, but it didn't cross my mind until now.

Child Care: I'm not a baby sitter in most situations. That's more my older and younger sisters' ideas to make money. I'll do cat(s) or house sitting though. I'm more of a tomboy. If the children are old enough to do basic functions on there own then I guess I wouldn't mind so much, but it is not my or what I would consider to be an ideal job. 

-----------
*Category 2*
Scientist: I've never really been that good with science. Or the kind of science I tend to be drawn to is that of science fiction realm. But I do like theoretical possibilities coming ideas of alternate realities, and time and space travel, and stuff like matrix that makes me question what is the definition of this word and can I use this to back other ethical questions I may have. 

(side tangent: my close friends at college fit into the category 2 spectrum. I have have 2 friends in biology field: biochem major and biopysch major, and then then rest of them are engineers. I had 2 friends that graduated early one a pysch major the other a math major. I mean sure I have other friends in other fields and some in my digital media major field, but not as close as these guys specifically.) 

Engineer: The majority of my friends are engineer majors. I didn't mind math in high school. I quite preferred it over science classes, but senior I was missing my AP Calc class for XC and Indoor Track Meets so I wasn't getting the class time I needed to succeed, which I urged my adviser to get me into the same class that met at the earlier time before it, but it was filled. I had known ahead of the time that I would likely struggle with it because I was going from a B+ in Pre-Calc to AP Calc class when I had just wanted to take a regular Calc class, but my high school didn't have one. Anyways, I know Engineering classes involved up to I think Calc 3 at some other math courses as well on the side, also some physics as well. Anyways, so I don't mind math, and I do enjoy fix game related problems, but I don't see myself as really being an engineer sure I can relate to some of the basic math or math jokes sometimes related to it, but it's not the career I'm pursuing. 

Lawyer: Playing mafia has taught me I kind of enjoy debating topics. Or arguing a side or view of something, sometimes I don't feel like arguing topics, but I feel like I can and will argue topics if I feel like it can benefit me in some manner of speaking. But this wouldn't be my ideal choice. I don't feel a need to spend my days in a courtroom.

Entrepreneur: This one job out of the ones listed that I feel I would career if those were my only choices. I think after I graduate from college I'm going to hold a back drop while spending time in freelance game designer, and then either going to game conventions to talk with potential buyers or investors or I would be setting up interviews to pitch my game ideas to a game corporate head or to someone with game world who can assess my design on a more professional level. But since I'm somewhat self-reliant I have thought about being an entrepreneur in the past. The thing that I feels limiting in schools is that I can't necessarily work at my own pace to finish something, or everything feels like it's a job or task that "must be done", as in there is no assignment that feels like it's "fun or not work in a sense". Working my own hours would be ideal, and just being able work at varying locations or change up my schedule if need be would be wonderful.

Manager: This manager position would depend what I'm overall managing if it was a creative direction team or like a game manager I feel like maybe if the group of employees under me was small or more personally intimate in size; I feel like maybe I could actually run that successfully. I'm good at reminding people of times or being picky over details so maybe, but all in all it really depends on what I am managing here.

Computer Programmer/Analyst: Both my parents were computer science majors, I tried computer programming; ideally it is not for me, though on a day to day basis with mafia QTs I do my fair share of basic html by second nature. I could probably debug a system or work an IT job as I fix my own computer problems so I don't have to ask others for help. I also enjoy IT or nerdy/geek humor to no end. As for computer analyst, it would depend on the topic of which I was assigned to analyze. If it was in any way game related or heavily game based, I would probably enjoy it. 

Medical Doctor: Too many years spent in the school working on needed degrees to be proficient in certain areas of study would be tiresome. I care for people, but I'd rather spend a lot more of my time designing game ideas behind a computer or workspace bench than constantly talking to everybody about their problems or needs. I have enough problems of my own to worry about to not have to worry or focus on fixing yours instead of my own. 

Overall category 2 jobs, allow me to work more in isolation of others. They give me freedom delve into something deeply and not be swarmed by others and other's feelings. From a practical standpoint, I'd say category 2 jobs overall have more higher end money in them than the category 1 jobs, so the job security or being well taken of in terms of money and supporting myself is fulfilled. 

*
* ​


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

@Owner Of A Lonely Heart I feel the XSFP typing fits you well, and thought that ISFP typing was very possible but when thinking of how I would type you, I would lean ESFP. I had planned on writing more but then I saw @Hotaru's and @Dyslexicon's posts that basically said much of what I was planning to say. I lean more ESFP than ENFP because you just seem very Se to me, but also because I think I see inferior Ni mainly in Mafia in the way you make connections.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Some days, I wish I understood more about typing.


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Some days, I wish I understood more about typing.


Can you explain why it is you think you're Ti-dom?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

hawkataine said:


> I did number 1 too for the lols. Again.
> There's a path... ooh look, a person. and fog. Yay, mysteriousness. Is that a word? Still a couple of leaves on the trees. Why aren't there leaf piles on the ground? So confused right now. Oh wait maybe those are leaf piles... huh, they're flat. Um. Trees grow really straight and all to the same height - in a nice orderly queue, so it must be Britain  Oh wait I'm meant to be psychoanalysing Owner, not the trees, aren't I :dry:
> 
> Um. Idk about ISTP but I am sensing bits of Ti scattered in this. It's also kind of N-ish imo. But don't quote me on that.
> *waits for the experts to arrive*


Seriously, hawk, I heart you. Your thought process just amuses me so :tongue:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> *Love* (I'm always trying to love people as it is the greatest commandment from God),* Originality/Authenticity* (I don't want to be fake or superficial; I want to be me.), *Independence* (I don't want to be left behind. I want to be able to do things or always be self-reliant if I can be.)(I generally don't ask for help, but a lot times I really need it.), *Honesty* (But, I fail or become a hypocrite with this one as I lie quite frequently to my parents about my progress in school because I don't want them worry. And because I don't want to deal with them always being disappointed in me, but that then generally blows up in my face at the end of the year.)
> 
> These values are not changing. Most of these, I feel like I grew up with them.


Okay, this one is interesting...because your answers kind of border Fi/Fe for me. But I'm kindofsorta leaning a bit to the Fe side. I'm not an expert on Fe (or any of this stuff for that matter) though...

When you say that you grow up with these values, where do you think they came from? Were they taught to you or did you just kind of discover them?


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

@Owner Of A Lonely Heart I agree with what @Pucca says in terms of you being an ESFP over ENFP. I thought the XSFP typing was correct.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Jinsei said:


> * SCENARIO 6
> 
> You are having a nice conversation with one or two close friends. There is a lull in the conversation and there is the opportunity for someone to steer it onto a new topic of their choice.
> *​*
> ...


 I probably would steer the conversation towards games, movies, tv shows, books, or music. I hope someone would bring up something funny or something easy to relate to. These topics are what I know most about or what I would feel like I would sound smart or well informed if I was talking about these topics. These topics are exciting, versatile, and broad enough that everyone can join in or feel like that have something that they could add about these topics so no one would be left out. 



> * SCENARIO 7
> 
> You are the manager and an employee has just presented you two courses of action pertaining to a project you had him/her working on. You need to make a decision on which course of action to implement.
> 
> ...


I would go with COA 2; even though it's less efficient and not nearly effective, it at least does not bend the rules. If you are start bending the rules for one thing, others will seek to bend the rules more often, or there could possibly legal issues or fraud that could develop later with COA 1, depending on which rules are bent. I would rather be safe than sorry when dealing with a company as a whole. While COA 1 might be easier, efficient, or effective, it overall puts a break in the system. If all the employees of the company know that you let this one rule slide, others try over and over to get you slide on the rules again. I cannot back this sort of action. COA 2 in my mind is the obvious better choice; it may take more money and resources, but at least, I'll have respectable company. Or at least, I will have discipline. Or at least, my company will hold out in the long run while the other one company that follows a COA 1 plan will wither away or become non-upstanding. 

If I need to explain more, let me know.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Jinsei said:


> What each scenario is designed to asses and how the test is used to determine type is answered below:
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Just putting this here for point of reference this will be my first time looking at it now after I have answered all of the scenarios.


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

I totally see Ne in the way you answer the questions. Its like you are trying to cover every possibility. You have a very "this is just how it is" mentality to how you answer the questions as well. Furthermore, I don't see you assuming much of anything when you are talking. Basically, everything you say in this questionnaire points to a very logical mind that doesn't miss key details. Se would prolly assume more and be more concrete in their interpretation of the questions. After all Se is all about finding the best immediate solution over trying to comb over every possibility. As For Ti, well just look over post 2 and you will see you totes just find how everything connects to each other; if one thing doesn't work than the next possibility might, that sort of thing. Also how you talked about the pic and how you actually put yourself in the pic shows signs of Si big time. Imagining the senses of what it would be like to be there is clearly an Si function. If I am going by personal experience and what I know the INTP to be like, I can't see how you could not be one. In every way you answer the questions is exactly how I know an INTP to answer them.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> Okay, this one is interesting...because your answers kind of border Fi/Fe for me. But I'm kindofsorta leaning a bit to the Fe side. I'm not an expert on Fe (or any of this stuff for that matter) though...
> 
> When you say that you grow up with these values, where do you think they came from? Were they taught to you or did you just kind of discover them?


Recently in my Theology class I'm taking this semester, I pinpointed that Love is at the core of my beliefs from a religious standpoint. Somewhere in high school to beginning of college is when I picked up on Originality/Authenticity. The mindset or toughness needed to start forming my independent state started as early as 4th or 5th grade. Honesty and Love, I learned about growing up, but I didn't really start lying to my parents about school work until high school.


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

Question, how are you even an E?


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

quicktwist said:


> question, how are you even an e?


\0/ idk


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> \0/ idk


I remember the times when we were in that skype group chat. The way you chat and did things was very Se to me then Ne. I hope it helps you more.


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> \0/ idk


K, I have to read the scenarios post now so I can get a better picture of who you are.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> [/SIZE]*
> *
> I don't feel like I can accurately assess this situation. I haven't really been in a relationship more than a month, but I guess I'll give it a try. I feel like he would definitely have to be sick in order to do such a thing to be in such a state where he would feel like I wouldn't want to be with him I knew. I would still probably want to be with him regardless of his illness especially if we had talked about marriage and viewed rings. I know he or feel that he wants me to be happy, but I have already invested so much time into him. It would be hard to start over again. It would be miserable without him if my love for him was hypothetically that deep in sense. I would maybe be traumatized and be overly worried when I can't get hold of him, which would also make me yearn for him more in caring sense. Or basically not knowing why's, and then that sense of abandonment would probably trigger me to want him more because of just how the situation was going prior to this occurrence. Also, since I feel like he should know me well enough at that point, I feel like he'd have to do something different in order to not make me love him so much or in order set me free in sense. Because all this accomplishes is draw me closer to him. Keith movie spoiler here:
> * *
> ...



sorry I'm so slow in getting through this. Your answer to scenario 3 are the only ones that are giving me strong vibes regarding types, and basically it makes me think introvert, definitely not ENFP (but that may be due to personal bias on my part). And while I still don't claim to understand Ti, I'm kind of thinking that answer 3 feels more Ti than Te to me...but that could go the other way if I read it again. 

But basically, my vibe from that answer is introvert and Ti user. And if you ask you to quantify my vibe, then I'll know you're an ISTP like @Stopwatch


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Dyslexicon said:


> @Owner Of A Lonely Heart, I do not tend to think you're Ti dom. Not based on the questionnaire, and not based on knowing you from the forum and outside either. There's several reasons for this, for example I do not see you as having inferior Fe. You seem personable and not at all hesitant to delve into the area of "feels". I also agree that it's likely that you're Pe dom and therefore technically an "extrovert" in the MBTI sense. I totally understand how you would see youself as an introvert still though. I do the same thing personally, and a lot of the people that knows me the best would probably describe me as pretty introverted. Being a 9 (which I think is probably a correct typing), it would make even more sense why you would be relatively introverted. Being Pe dom and a 9 definitely would not likely make you a social extrovert or have traits that are generally associated with what people typically refer to as "extroverted". I should know. :tongue:
> 
> I also feel as though your ideas and visualizations of things are particularly strong. Which seems to point to Pe-lead for me. I also see more evidence of Fi-Te use in how you present your views.
> 
> ...


Well, if Dizzy thinks EXFP then obviously I'm wrong about my IXXP theory 

Maybe I should just quit now...:tongue:


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> Well, if Dizzy thinks EXFP then obviously I'm wrong about my IXXP theory
> 
> Maybe I should just quit now...:tongue:


No!!! Don't quit!! I need all the views and perspectives!!! Don't stop now. *transforms into a cat and plops herself down on Lizzy's lap until she finishes it*


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

OK here's what I got for the scenarios:

Scenario 1: Fe
Scenario 2: Fi
Scenario 3: Ti
Scenario 4: Introvert, duh
Scenario 5: Worst thing I've ever seen in trying to identify someones type.
Scenario 6: Fe
Scenario 7: OMG, SJ!


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> I have lots of ideas, and I can jump from one idea to the next to the next to the next to the next and so on.


Yeah, I can see this. And that's part of what made me think Ne for you. But idk! \o/

okay, I'm going to stop clogging up this thread with my bits and pieces analyses and consult my handy dandy MBTI chart and tell you what I really think (just gut feelings). 

I don't see you as ENFP. ESFP possibly. But ISFP just feels more likely to me. Most of this is based on vibes and the gist I get from your posts. 

I understand that cognitive extroversion isn't the same as social extroversion, and even though I recognize myself as a true social extrovert now, there were definitely times in my life when I presented as more of an introvert. In fact, there are some people who know me today who are shocked to learn that I'm really an extrovert, just because of the way that I present when I'm in certain environments/situations. But there's a different energy that I feel from people with dominant extroverted functions vs. dominant introverted functions, and for me (this is totally subjective, mind you) the energy I feel from you is more dominant introverted. Like, you're very friendly and sociable, but I feel like you're more of an extroverted-introvert than an introverted-extrovert. 

I go back and forth on your answer being more Fi or Fe, but I'm going to just go ahead and sit on the fence with that one. I don't undertsand Ti, so I'll just accept what the Ti users say about your answers being more Te than Ti. I do think you're more feelery than thinkery. That's not a slam -- I think you think, just not that it's the focus of how you make your decisions. Like, when you were talking about some of your decision making process, it often seemed focused on how other people might feel, rather than stickng to the facts and just the facts. And just the way you describe your thought processes seems much more straightforward and linear than what I would expect for an Ne-dom. You do generate multiple ideas, but the process for generating them seems more step-by-step rather than spiderwebbing to me. But maybe it's just the way it's reflected in text? idk

so in my tired brain, I'd probably arrive right back at where you started and say that I think you're ISFP. Fi/Se/Ni/Te. But like I said to Stop, I'm not very good at typing people online unless they're similar to me in type (like xnfp). But since you asked, I figured I'd throw in my two cents. 

Has anyone posted the video series that someone posted in Stop's thread yet?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> No!!! Don't quit!! I need all the views and perspectives!!! Don't stop now. *transforms into a cat and plops herself down on Lizzy's lap until she finishes it*


lol Owner -- okay, I'll return to it tomorrow. My brain is kinda tired right now and I need to get some sleep.


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

SO i haven't read everything but @Dyslexicon and I have been siscussing this; and we both agree that owner could very much be E because 9 and Pe dom with 9 will look differnt than typical extrovert. *erect finger*


----------



## Dyslexicon (Mar 9, 2013)

girlinthemoon said:


> SO i haven't read everything but @_Dyslexicon_ and I have been siscussing this; and we both agree that owner could very much be E because 9 and Pe dom with 9 will look differnt than typical extrovert. *erect finger*


Yus. So either ESFP or ENFP but I think ESFP 9w1. Introverted, but not in a Jungian sense. Makes sense to me, probably a very uncommon typing though.

Haha. Lizzy and Dizzy. 

Hi girl. Hi.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

girlinthemoon said:


> SO i haven't read everything but @_Dyslexicon_ and I have been siscussing this; and we both agree that owner could very much be E because 9 and Pe dom with 9 will look differnt than typical extrovert. *erect finger*


----------



## Stopwatch (Dec 22, 2012)

hawkataine said:


> You think this is a tangent, you should see Stop's thread XD


;_;.


----------



## Pucca (Jun 13, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> Yeah, I can see this. And that's part of what made me think Ne for you. But idk! \o/


Having lots of ideas has nothing to do with Ne. Nothing. 
Ni-doms are constantly thinking and working on ideas in their heads.
Ti-doms have lots of ideas in their heads. And so on and so forth. 
How in the world is having ideas uniquely part of Ne????

Ne is gathering objective information from the external world. ENFPs and ENTPs are Ne-doms that can be likened to freakin' sponges, absorbing massive loads of info from _external_ stimuli. What we do with that information and how we sort and process that information is very different since it goes through different processes. This has nothing to do with having loads of ideas. Many different MBTI types have loads of ideas, but how we get to them differs. It's the _processes_ that count.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Hotaru said:


> I thought about it and after recollecting my thoughts and discussing with @_Lunar Light_, who's also extremely good at this, I think you're an ESFP as your way of expressing yourself seems more indicative of Se.
> Blunt, direct, matter of fact.
> 
> That isn't to say that you cannot be creative or perceive any hunches but the language you use is very direct, concise and concrete. Si users tend to be extremely descriptive and flowery (I had to clean up my wording on this post too, it was a string of adjectives) while Ne is not a very focused function. Ne is constant exploration of many different patterns that blossom from external inspiration.
> ...


I thought Ti-doms were also blunt and direct.


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

@Owner Of A Lonely Heart, for quite a while I thought my mom had to be ESFP but had a hard time settling on it. This video helped me a lot, particularly his explanation of ESFPs' tendency to not just indulge but also potentially to be strict in their restraint if they feel it's to better their life. I felt more sure of her typing after seeing this.

Anyway, I wonder how you feel about what he has to say


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

girlinthemoon said:


> @_Owner Of A Lonely Heart_, for quite a while I thought my mom had to be ESFP but had a hard time settling on it. This video helped me a lot, particularly his explanation of ESFPs' tendency to not just indulge but also potentially to be strict in their restraint if they feel it's to better their life. I felt more sure of her typing after seeing this.
> 
> Anyway, I wonder how you feel about what he has to say


It was beautiful, especially at the end with all the cats talking about mafia game paranoia. I had to crack up at that. I also find it relatively unlikely that a Ti-dom would enjoy dancing to Uptown Funk, Shake It Off, and Beat It as much as I do. Those songs are my jams.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

FakeLefty said:


> I thought Ti-doms were also blunt and direct.


That's because your Ti is paired with Se which makes you assertive and blunt.
INTPs are more laid back, usually blurting out statements they don't see as particularly outrageous even when they are. They're more speculative, with an almost child-like curiosity.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

INTPs are more snarky. ISTPs are more blunt and to the point.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Bugs said:


> INTPs are more snarky. ISTPs are more blunt and to the point.


But I have both those qualities!!! I'm snarky and blunt. But probably the best word to describe me is *persnickety*.


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> But I have both those qualities!!! I'm snarky and blunt. But probably the best word to describe me is *persnickety*.


I can't tell you how much that reminds me of Pink Panther.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

QuickTwist said:


> I can't tell you how much that reminds me of Pink Panther.


Oh me?


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Oh me?


Nice legs


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

QuickTwist said:


> Nice legs


lol


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Pucca said:


> Having lots of ideas has nothing to do with Ne. Nothing.
> Ni-doms are constantly thinking and working on ideas in their heads.
> Ti-doms have lots of ideas in their heads. And so on and so forth.
> How in the world is having ideas uniquely part of Ne????
> ...



haha, that bit was the part I left in of my intial tired-brain stream of consciousness...when I was leaving things open to the possibility that Owner might be an Ne user, since so many people seemed to be thinking that was a possibility. But as I said later in the post, I do think that the way that Owner processes the ideas that she generates strikes me as different from the way that Ne users (particularly Ne-doms) process that information. So basically as I went through my stream-of-consciousness process I arrived at the conclusion that her way of generating/processing ideas was more Ni than Ne. And I still think ISFP over ESFP, but what the hell do I know? *shrugs* 
@Owner Of A Lonely Heart I still have't read all the way through this thread, but I was thinking about it this morning and had a thought. Reflecting back on my own development, I remember taking a version of the MBTI test when I was in undergrad as part of this leadership program I was involved in. At the time I came out XNXP, if I remember correctly, because I was so close the border on introversion/extroversion and thinking/feeling at the time. What I consider to be my "true" characteristics were definitely more evident when I was a young child and then later on in my life, but during the middle years (adolescence and early adulthood) I probably looked/felt a lot more introverted than I do now, and I was definitely over-relying on Te (over-relying in terms of not giving my Fi it's proper place in my function stack). 

So the point of this anecdotal rambling is that I wonder if that's what might be making it difficult for you right now. You might be going through a developmental phase that is making it hard for you to really figure out the ordering of your cognitive functions, they might not be expressed for you that clearly at the moment. It seems like most people agree that you're likely XSFP (with some ordering of Se, Te, Ni, Fi) -- although I see there are some dissenters, and maybe that's due to the same issues. But maybe it would help for you to think back to what you were like as a child. What do you think your natural way of operating in the world was back then? What was your first day of school like? How did you relate to family, peers and teachers when you were a kid? What drew your attention and inspired you? What activities did you gravitate towards? 

I'm not saying that it will give you the key to your typing, but it might add to the process of developing further insight about yourself. 

And maybe it's not so important that you figure it out exactly just yet, either. Especially if you feel like you're arriving in the ballpark and you can "try on" different types as part of the process of discovering yourself. 

If you still want me to, I will read through the rest of the thead and contribute some other thoughts, but that's my main bit of totally inspiring wisdom for the moment :wink:


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> INTJ - intellectual bada**
> INTP - isolated constructor
> ENTP - the fluffy homebody who falls prey to wifom
> ENTJ - demanding windbreaker
> ...


:tongue:
@lost monkey -- do you consider yourself to be a sassy diva?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

hawkataine said:


> You think this is a tangent, you should see Stop's thread XD
> /QUOTE]


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

I was a wallflower until I hit the end of 6th grade. I took a look back on my 6th grade year and realized that I wasn't really having any fun so from that point on I forced myself to become more social and talk to people. I was definitely a bit weird, but that change helped me to become how active I am now. Plus, you do kind of need to see me dancing if you want to understand how much I can enjoy the spotlight at times.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

Lizabeth said:


> :tongue:
> 
> @_lost monkey_ -- do you consider yourself to be a sassy diva?


Are you kidding? He's the sassiest one of you all!!! :laughing::blushed::blushed: Isn't that right @cue5c?


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> I was a wallflower until I hit the end of 6th grade. I took a look back on my 6th grade year and realized that I wasn't really having any fun so from that point on I forced myself to become more social and talk to people. I was definitely a bit weird, but that change helped me to become how active I am now. Plus, you do kind of need to see me dancing if you want to understand how much I can enjoy the spotlight at times.


haha -- I'd love to see you dancing. Post us a video! :wink:

But as girlinthemoon has demonstrated in another thread, being a sassy dancer does not necessarily an extrovert make! Not saying that you're not an extrovert, just saying it's something to consider. 

And I saw that Girl posted the ESFP video from that series I was talking about. Not sure if anyone already posted the ISFP video. But it might be good for you to compare the two and see which one might fit your core sense of self best.


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> Are you kidding? He's the sassiest one of you all!!! :laughing::blushed::blushed: Isn't that right @cue5c?


Ummm...no! Monkey cannot outsass me! Oh no no no no no he can't!










(haha! Why are you encouraging me to derail this thread? Did you not see what happened to @Stopwatch's? Although that was mostly @Halcyon's fault...)


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

lizabeth said:


> :tongue:
> 
> @_lost monkey_ -- do you consider yourself to be a sassy diva?


roflmfao!


----------

